# puppy got spayed today..any tips?



## Mara (Feb 19, 2009)

I have never had a female dog before, only boys. Only one of the male dogs was ever fixed but we had it done when we were on vacation so the kennel looked after him as he recovered.

Just curious is anyone has any tips...she is clearly very out of it..the area looks gross..I didn't realize it was going to be that big of a cut. So far she has had no desire to eat anything.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Just had both my girls done, and the area never looked gross. Can you post a pic? My girls just looked like a normal incision with stiches. If it's oozing, you should call the vet. Other wise keep her relaxed, watch for oozing and swelling. Also watch for fever, and make sure she does not mess with the stitches, (Raisin was fine, but Lady has to wear a cone when I am not watching her).


----------



## Flomaster (May 25, 2009)

both my females didn't have much of an apatite after they got fixed. they were just lazy and sleep that whole day. the next day they were 80% the area where they were stitched up looked good. redness had gone down, there was NO puss like substance coming out everything looked good. 

-=Jason=-


----------



## Mara (Feb 19, 2009)

FloorCandy said:


> Just had both my girls done, and the area never looked gross. Can you post a pic? My girls just looked like a normal incision with stiches. If it's oozing, you should call the vet. Other wise keep her relaxed, watch for oozing and swelling. Also watch for fever, and make sure she does not mess with the stitches, (Raisin was fine, but Lady has to wear a cone when I am not watching her).





Flomaster said:


> both my females didn't have much of an apatite after they got fixed. they were just lazy and sleep that whole day. the next day they were 80% the area where they were stitched up looked good. redness had gone down, there was NO puss like substance coming out everything looked good.
> 
> -=Jason=-


It's not oozing...I just meant its gross looking with staples. I have never had surgery myself...so I had no idea it would look like that.

So far she has no desire to eat..she just has been sitting there. She is constantly shaking though..the vet said it might happen for a while..I just feel terrible haha


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

The shaking is probably from pain, the fresh surgery will definitely hurt, but by tomorrow she will most likely feel better. Did the vet give you pain killers?


----------



## Mara (Feb 19, 2009)

FloorCandy said:


> The shaking is probably from pain, the fresh surgery will definitely hurt, but by tomorrow she will most likely feel better. Did the vet give you pain killers?


no they did not give us any pain killers..just antibiotics

EDIT: well the vet gave the pup an injection after the surgery..but no pain killers for us to give to her.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Mara said:


> no they did not give us any pain killers..just antibiotics
> 
> EDIT: well the vet gave the pup an injection after the surgery..but no pain killers for us to give to her.


Mine each got Painkillers. All of my cats got painkillers when they were altered as well. Maybe you could call the vet and ask for some meds. I know I wouldn't want to have an operation and no pain meds. Raisin got her pain meds for 5 days. Lady longer, but she had knee surgery as well.


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

How's she doing today???


----------



## charliewat (Jan 11, 2009)

post pics of how it heals if you can.

The vet wants to spay my pup, but I don't know if Im ready for all that, she is only 4 months old!


----------



## Mara (Feb 19, 2009)

Hirihat said:


> How's she doing today???


she is much more lively today. Well she has slept all day, but when she is awake she is more like her playful self. Still not eating that much..but she is eating a little.



charliewat said:


> post pics of how it heals if you can.
> 
> The vet wants to spay my pup, but I don't know if Im ready for all that, she is only 4 months old!


I'll post some up in a bit...my puppy is almost 6 months.


----------



## sarie0417 (Feb 26, 2009)

The earlier the spy the better (though not super young). The pup should heal very well, the vet should have mentioned to let them know if the area starts swelling or turning red or oozing to call or bring it back to the vet, because it might be an infection. Just make sure she keeps calm and doesnt try to run around or jump, because sometimes puppies will act like nothing ever happened to them even with stitches and they can rip open the wound. Excessive licking isnt a good thing either, they could irritate the area. If you want to keep the area from bothering her (itching and light stinging) when it starts to heal a little more you can use plain gold bond powder. Just rub a little over the wound gently. Also, my pup contracted a UTI, which is common with female dogs especilly after surgery so if she starts peeing a lot she might need some more antibiotics. Hope all goes well!!


----------



## Mara (Feb 19, 2009)

She is doing well..full energy and back to eating like normal..

she HATES the cone. She spends half her time awake trying to take it off.

Also she has started going in the house a lot..she hadn't gone in the house in weeks. Now she is doing it multiple times a day...when we take her out she sometimes goes but a lot of times doesn't...I think a lot of it is because she bumps into so much stuff outside and gets distracted cuz the cone...but does the operation have anything to do with this?


----------



## sarie0417 (Feb 26, 2009)

sometimes girl doggies can get a UTI after being spayed..if she starts squatting multiple times and just going a little each time you might have to get her some more antibiotics, wait and see if he calms down..if not call up the vet


----------



## sydking (Jan 3, 2009)

the cut my girl had was only about 2cm long, and was very clean, no pain killer , no nothing, she never even noticed the stitches were there,


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Lady just got her stitches out yesterday from her spay and knee surgery, so no more cone yay! When she still had the stitches I only made her wear the cone when I couldn't watch her, if she licked them while I was around, I just corrected her and gave her a toy to chew. She hated the cone, and wouldn't even move with it on, so maybe your girl is going inside because of the stress from the cone. Try taking the cone off when you take her out to potty, and see if that helps.


----------



## *Pit Bull Hugger* (Feb 14, 2009)

*Pit Bull Spay*

When we got our female spayed she had a huge cut that started to open. We had a horrible vet experience with the spay. We took her to a different vet who gave us pain pills and his best advice was to make she she stays calm and to give her a lot of water as he probably won't eat much for the next couple of days.


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

when i got my pit spayed, the vet basically told me to not let her run around musch and use an e collar so she doesnt lick her sutures off or ur goin to have to get her stitched up again...


----------

